

Please don't deploy on a Friday - stefl
http://startupwife.co/blog/2013/4/19/please-dont-deploy-on-a-friday

======
showsover
We generally try to avoid deploying after friday morning here. This allows us
for at least 4 to 5 hours to switch back to an older / stable tag, or fix it
if we see it's a small problem.

Having a good deployment strategy also helps, because you can quickly roll
back to a stable version. That, and testing your releases as good as possible.

